# obd1 stage 3 turbo kit to obd2



## VAN CAN (Jul 4, 2010)

has anyone done this before? can it be done? what parts would have ot be upgraded? thanks.

wanting to swap the turbo set up from obd1 to obd2 (2.8L 12)

EDIT: IM in the wrong section, sorry


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

I think you probably want one of the VR6 forums. What is the car?


----------

